# Very Basic question: RHD in Europe



## riverboat2001 (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi All,

Found a cheap ferry price (£78rtn) so seriously thinking about going over for a fortnight.
Have driven in France quite a few times, but in rented left hand drive cars, I'm a confident and experienced driver (was a London Bus Driver many years ago)
But am a little bit concerned about driving abroad in a RHD van.

Just looking for any experiences, hints, and do's and don'ts.

Cheers All


----------



## VJP (Dec 8, 2010)

You will be amazed how quickly you will adapt and get used to it. Just take it steady and enjoy the drive. My main concern was roundabouts, but the road layout usually guides you in at an angle so you have no or little option to go the correct way.


----------



## riverboat2001 (Apr 2, 2009)

I toured France and Spain in the 80's on a motorbike, and yes, roundabouts were the strangest thing!


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

I drive on the Continent frequently so am used to it now.

A good aide memoire (ooohh French, show off!) is a post it note
on the steering wheel with "Bum in Gutter" on it.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

We've driven abroad in a 7M motorhome and last week we drove 1000 miles across Europe in a Smart Car!

You've got a massive advantage in a motorhome, since you are high up so you are only really at a disadvantage when:

1.) You need to overtake a large / high sided vehicle. You need to get your passenger to look for you (and trust their judgement - helps if they are also a driver of the van and understand what it is capable of!)

2.) You are at a "pull to the right" junction and depending on your van will require the passenger to check left for you to see that it is clear to pull out. Usually if there isn't someone in that seat and/or you have a side window you can do that yourself.

That's about it! You've got to love the lane discipline on the motorways, watching the Germans drive on the Autobahns is like watching a ballet compared to hitting the M1 and having to pull into lane 5 to avoid the idiot sat at 70 in lane 4! Everytime I see a German car on UK roads I feel like apologising. 

In some situations (such as Norway and Romania) I actually preferred being in a RHD since you can really tuck yourself in to the edge of the road / barrier with confidence as your sat right next to it.

You're unlikely to be caught out by the road but by unfamiliar laws and customs, such as the "give way to the right" in France for vehicles exiting a minor road, and pedestrian crossings which if you are turning right on green from a cross roads will also be on green for pedestrians who have right of way. Watch out for militant pedestrians in France who may well cross the road without looking and who technically have right of way in doing so.


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

Probably the reason why pedestrians do this is that there seems to be no expectation that drivers will stop at a zebra crossing even if they see someone waiting to cross long before they get to the crossing.

On the main point, agree with all the others. I've been driving RHD vehicles on the continent for over 30 years. Also had experience driving LHD VW transporter in this country (we shipped it back from the states when the pound happened to be a historic high so we actually saved money over buying one here). My wife and I were switching between RHD and LHD on a sometimes daily basis. Absolutely no problem, you just click into the correct mode.

I sometimes find that now I'm a bit older  I am a little wary for the first few minutes but that's no bad thing really.

Enjoy!

Phil


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

I have never found it a problem. Stick to the gutter on your side and you will be ok. Pulling out of fuel stations and shopping areas you need to have a second check that you are on the correct side.
I understand that they made it law last year that a pedestrian has right of way crossing a road. They are entitled to step out and expect you to stop. It has not happened to us yet, and I would imagine that the majority of the French population enjoy life to much to test it out.


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi
I have been driving over there for more years than I care to remember,both driving coaches and then motor home,one of the hard bits for my old brain is turning left on to a dual carrigeway,and the other problem in france that on some roundabouts traffic coming on to the roundabout have priority,nightmare getting off.
but all good fun.
Enjoy the experience.

scottie


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

we've been driving sur le continent for over 30 years in RHD vehicles of all sorts so for us it's become 2nd nature now - we just don't have to think about it.

only once did we make a very basic error - on a trip to the Isle of Wight of all places. we'd arrived off the ferry, parked up to walk the dog, got back into the car and started to drive down the road only for both of us to say "look at this fool coming at us on the wrong side of the road". errrm - it was us on the wrong side as I'd pulled out onto the right hand lane. we managed to swerve in time before we realised the error.

to this day we can only surmise that because we had travelled over on a ferry, our subconscious had said we're in Europe, and hence the error. and it was both of us - not just one which was even more scary.

watch out when travelling by ferry in the UK is all I can say


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Driven almost everywhere except France, took a generator truck on a filming shoot in the Greek islands, drove down through Belgium, Germany, Austria, Yugoslavia (as it was) then Greece, plus we go to Holland annually for the Nuenen engine show.

Once you've settled down, it's pretty much a case of watching your mirrors and watching what the other motorists are up to.

Most road users are aware of your GB plates and will allow a bit of leeway, but the further East or South you go, the less that will apply.

I can vividly remember overtaking a line of trucks with the other truck that was with me, one would pull out (the rear one) have a look and then if OK would flash the front one and off we'd go. Hairy driving in Yugoslavia, but lovely country.

Southern Yogoslavia and Northern Greece were pretty much the same, just fuel prices were different and black market rules applied.

Peter


----------



## cpn123 (Mar 22, 2011)

Just got back at the weekend from a 2200 mile trip down through France to the Costa Brava and back. You’ll be surprised how easy you adapt. 
Only really needed to think about left turns and the occasional “spotting” from the passenger when rejoining from fuel stations etc.

I did all the driving and loved it. Go for it.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

We've been over many times and haven't had a problem. Speaking to an Australian over there last year he's got a right hand drive van and it's better in small villages as you can see where your awning is better than in a LHD van. Never thought of that before but he's right.

Joe


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Once out and about in traffic its easy. 

Twice in the last 20 years I've pulled out of a quiet campsite first thing in the morning onto a single track road, and since theres nothing on the road to remind you, I've tried pulling over to the wrong side when traffic approached  

Don't go anywhere on autopilot, think what you're doing before setting out each time!


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Ho.


I only failed twice driving over on the continent, both times not concentrating after driving and getting used to the wrong side of the road  .

First time in Norway when we went camping in our Jeep before we got a motorhome, we were quite a way up in the sticks on an unmetalled road, when we came to a roundabout and I went our way round it and met a startled Norwegian lady coming the other way, no chance of a crash as we were all going very slowly, I just banged my head with my hand in a gesture of sorry I'm the plonker, she just smiled and let me get past.. That focused my attention for the rest of the trip.

And this year in Spain looking for a free wifi signal that was supposed to be in a position given by the Tom Tom, I set off looking at my lap top for it to pick up the signal, looked up to see a lorry flashing me down the road a way, it took a split second for it to register..

Bloody hell I am on the wrong side of the road, once more I was focused on what I should be focused on and not trying to get a signal to get on to MHF's  .

It's when you get over confident about driving over there it bites you in the bum especially driving on easy roads, towns and cities really keep you on your toes. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

ray


----------



## Midnightrambler (Nov 12, 2007)

May sound a bit daft this one, but I were my watch on the opposite wrist for the first couple of days. It feels uncomfortable & makes me wonder why! As I said a bit daft but hasn't let me down yet
Alan


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Be VERY careful if you drive at night!! With very little traffic on the roads IF you meet another set of lights coming the other way the instinctive action is to veer LEFT !!! (instead of right)

Other than that, peaceful roads (except in and near big cities) that are a pleasure to trundle along, you will find it very refreshing after the crowded British roads


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Piece of cake. Especially in France. I agree with Addie. We find ourselves on narrow roads all the time and being right hand drive allows you to get as close as possible to the edge of the road to squeeze past oncoming traffic.

Less traffic in France and drivers are much less aggressive than in the UK. In fact I know it used to be a joke years ago that johnny foreigner was a bit mental but I can honestly say we Brits are the worse now in western Europe. Just dont expect the french to reverse out of your way as it clearly musnt be part of their driving test!


----------



## riverboat2001 (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks so much for all your input. Addie your absolutely spot-on, i hadn't even thought about that height advantage.

Had a confidence boost from the replies, so will see if we can get everything needed together in time!

Cheers All


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Not a problem but a really good wide angle blind spot mirror is useful. Without one it was possible for a small car to be right beside me without me seeing it. I fitted a truck one, Alan.


----------



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

*driving in france*

Hi riverboat,

Just a tip that I find quite useful. Before you go, park up near a kerb with your RHD van about 2' away from the kerb. Get a cheap coloured sticker and line up the sticker with your normal line of sight when driving and the kerb about 15-20 feet in front on the windscreen ( I use an old sucker from one of those old internal silver screen so I can remove it without having to scrape off paper on the windscreen)

You then drive on the right hand side when in France or abroad and just keep your marker more or less on their kerbs or the white line on major roads and motorways and you will know exactly your orientation relative to the road. It becomes second nature quite quickly and you subconsciously just make adjustments.

Enjoy........................... Ned


----------



## MiXAL (Jul 5, 2010)

I did the opposite last summer. I live in Europe and went with my LHD motorhome to UK for three weeks. I was also a little worried how it goes, but after first mile or so I was confident to drive on the wrong side of the road. No problems at all.

Previous car trip to your continent was far more problematic due to the fact that I rented RHD car. The problem was the stick that was on the wrong side of me. My left hand just wasn't used to do anything. I never got used to that.

So if I would sum this up. Take your own car and you're good with it.


----------



## FordPrefect (Feb 9, 2010)

The only thing I'd add is that it's when you start to feel a little more comfortable that you need to be aware. Often the first couple of days feel a bit strange, so you concentrate more. It's when it starts to feel more 'usual' that you can merrily set off down the wrong side of a quiet road if you're not careful. More often than not though the traffic on the road and the layout will guide you.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

riverboat2001 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Found a cheap ferry price (£78rtn) so seriously thinking about going over for a fortnight.
> Have driven in France quite a few times, but in rented left hand drive cars, I'm a confident and experienced driver (was a London Bus Driver many years ago)
> ...


Everybody is a little nervous the first they drive on the continent, but it's also remarkable how quickly you settle down. It took me the few kilometres from Dunkirk to the A16 before I thought why was I so nervous about driving over here.

The only tip I can give you is if your van has those small blind spot mirrors set them so they give you the widest possible view in combination with your normal mirrors. I found this very helpfull at roundabouts were the vision to the left can be difficult. Also helps on the motorways with traffic joining the motorway from the RH side.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

If you have a GPS unit then that will help, especially in 3D mode, as it will lead you round roundabouts the correct way. 
Our TomTom also has a setting enabled to flash up an automatic reminder to drive on the right whenever you set off, if you are in countries where that applies. 

It soon becomes second nature - the only problem I've ever had over the years, before the days of GPS, was to readjust to driving on the left when returning back in the UK! :roll:  :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Very basic, and was told this for my very first bike trip across the channel.

Look left, look right, look left again, and if it's clear go. simple schoolboy advice but a life saver.

And petrol stations and any other off road jaunts are the places to be most cautious, and to use the above mantra.

Traffic islands though simple are just weird on a bike more than a car, probably due to leaning tother way.

Kev.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

There's only one answer to "When does a pedestrian have right of way?" and it's "Always!". If a pedestrian steps out in front of you, you can't just run them over, muttering it was your right of way!

Watching out for pedestrians is surely what you do whichever side of the road you're travelling on.

As for driving abroad, whether LHD or RHD, it's usually easier and less stressful than in Britain, partly because the roads tend to be less congested.

One thing to watch out for is to make sure you drive on the left when you get back to Britain! It's very easy to relax and forget!


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

We spend less than 2 months a year in the UK with our RH Drive Tag axle Burstner. I find the Uk more difficult stressful and hetic than France, Belgium, luxenburg, Spain, & Germany


Just go with the flow and you will wonder why you ever worried. 

steve & ann. ----- teensvan


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

I have LHD and spend most time in Europe. One RHD user said that the big advantage of RHD is seen in the mountain on on narrow roads where you can get much closer to the kerb/edge of the precipice/rock or barrier of the road! On narrow mountain roads this would indeed be good.

I'd endorse previous posts that the left turn from a single carriageway road to a dual carriageway tests the brain cells and that strangely it is more likely to make a mistake L/R when starting the day and it is generally easier to know where you should be if there is traffic on the road. SatNav with lane information makes it easier.

Steve


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

I would echo everything said already - there is really no problem at all as long as you remember where you are. I find the most dangerous place can be the supermarket car parks where searching for a free spot can distract your attention and the French will often veer over doing the same!
Alan


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

I have LHD and drive 6 months in UK and 6 months in Europe. No real problems driving other than remembering to cross to the other side of the road when turning left out of a slip road on the continent onto a single carageway road. I takes a split second to change sides of the road when leaving the ferry either way.

I also drove coaches.

John


----------



## SoKoTo (Nov 17, 2009)

Make a notice for youself (A4 size) and leave it on the steering wheel overnight:

KEEP RIGHT - LOOK LEFT FIRST.

(The most likely time to drive on the wrong side, or look the wrong way is first thing in the morning)

Then the best tip anyone ever gave me: 'keep the kerb near your right shoulder'. Try it - it works.

Try not to over re-act to tailgaters. Let them pass as soon as safe - it wont affect your journey time. In queues, leave extra space between you and the vehicle in front. When those behind start hitting each other, move forward into the space. You might be the foremost vehicle with no damage - I did this just a few days ago. I had no damage, the one behind me had rear-end damage only.

And beware of flashing lights; the code in the country you are in may be the reverse of what you expect. Basic rule - don't do it, and be very careful how you react to others who do. (Actually, that's the rule in the UK, too, officially. Flashing lights mean 'I am here', nothing else.)


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

SoKoTo said:


> Make a notice for youself (A4 size) and leave it on the steering wheel overnight:
> 
> KEEP RIGHT - LOOK LEFT FIRST.
> 
> ...


Of course on the open limit stretches of the German autobahn where the black BMW's with smoke billowing out it mean Arrrrrrgh! all my brake are locked on and I'm still doing 130mph, please get out of the way before I hit you.

I've pulled out to overtake a truck many time when the only vehicle behind was a speck on the horizon, within nano-seconds the car is up my backside checking for haemeroids.


----------

